# New Brakes!!



## RogueMan1 (Aug 12, 2019)

Hello!! Driving a 2015 Rogue SL with about 32K miles. I am looking into new brakes all around. I was thinking of purchasing OEM from ebay ($500 rotors & pads), but I was wondering what aftermarket brand is the same as OEM or just better.

What are your recommendations?

Thank you!!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Be very careful if buying from Ebay. Many aftermarket parts claiming to be as good as OEM are junk made in China. If you're looking for OEM, buy from www.RockAuto.com

I've bought many items from rockauto and have been very satisfied; good parts, good prices, good return policy.


----------



## RogueMan1 (Aug 12, 2019)

rogoman said:


> Be very careful if buying from Ebay. Many aftermarket parts claiming to be as good as OEM are junk made in China. If you're looking for OEM, buy from www.RockAuto.com
> 
> I've bought many items from rockauto and have been very satisfied; good parts, good prices, good return policy.


Thank you! The parts on ebay are OEM part numbers, not aftermarket. I was wondering what aftermarket brands are the same or better compared to OEM.

I will take a look at the site you had provided.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

The rockauto site will be of help as it breaks down their offerings by economy, premium, daily driver, and performance. Daily driver stuff is pretty much always OE or better quality and tends to be from well-known companies. They also tend to include the brake hardware, that is not included with cheaper pads
For stuff like brake pads, the beck/arnley might be repackaged Nissan parts. Just make sure you are getting the right part for yours. I am assuming yours is a rogue and not a rogue select.






2015 NISSAN ROGUE 2.5L L4 Brake Pad | RockAuto


RockAuto ships auto parts and body parts from over 300 manufacturers to customers' doors worldwide, all at warehouse prices. Easy to use parts catalog.



www.rockauto.com





You also have the option of buying a kit that includes pads and rotors-- Centric has a number of them, and my understanding is they are good quality. Saw in your other post you are looking at Bosch Quietcast-- I don't know about the rotors but I have been using those pads for the rear of my X trail, and they are great ceramic pads that produce very little dust. I was cheap and bought Durago coated rotors-- they are fine, and have used them for 2 years now with no issues.


----------



## RogueMan1 (Aug 12, 2019)

quadraria10 said:


> The rockauto site will be of help as it breaks down their offerings by economy, premium, daily driver, and performance. Daily driver stuff is pretty much always OE or better quality and tends to be from well-known companies. They also tend to include the brake hardware, that is not included with cheaper pads
> For stuff like brake pads, the beck/arnley might be repackaged Nissan parts. Just make sure you are getting the right part for yours. I am assuming yours is a rogue and not a rogue select.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I did some research and Bosch seem to be ranked towards the top. Rockauto sells both Bosch pads/rotors, as I like to stick with the same brands.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I understand. Was just letting you know that the Durago rotors were surprisingly nice, and performed well. I am sure the Bosch ones will as well. Come to think of it I have Raybestos ceramic pads in front with a Canadian brand rotor, and Bosch Quietcast in back with the Durago rotors. The mix and match approach works beautifully-- brakes better with less noise and dust than the OE Nissan pads and rotors when new. Good tires make a difference as well.


----------



## RogueMan1 (Aug 12, 2019)

quadraria10 said:


> I understand. Was just letting you know that the Durago rotors were surprisingly nice, and performed well. I am sure the Bosch ones will as well. Come to think of it I have Raybestos ceramic pads in front with a Canadian brand rotor, and Bosch Quietcast in back with the Durago rotors. The mix and match approach works beautifully-- brakes better with less noise and dust than the OE Nissan pads and rotors when new. Good tires make a difference as well.


Good stuff! I will order the Bosch combo soon. 

Would you know a good site to order touch-up paint?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I got a pen from the dealer but never ordered any. A company like this 









Nissan Rogue Touch Up Paint & Paint Color Codes | TouchUpDirect


Keep your car looking showroom new with Nissan Rogue touch up paint. We offer pens, brushes, aerosol and combo packs so you have all the tools to do the job right.




touchupdirect.com





would be able to help you. Off the top of my head, any auto body supply store that mixes paint or a Napa store with a paint dept should be able to help you out.


----------

